# make install - file already exists problem



## ondra_knezour (May 22, 2010)

Hello All,

I have many "forgotten" files from ports on one system, where /var/db/pkg was destroyed. Now I'm reinstalling some ports and I'm facing problem with make check, if file is installed during make install phase. Is there any way, how to:


Disable this check
or Force make to overwrite file
or Search for files in /usr/local/bin which do not belong to any ports with entry in /var/db/pkg and delete them?


----------



## crsd (May 22, 2010)

Could you paste an example, please?


----------



## ondra_knezour (May 22, 2010)

`# make install`
in affected port directory returns

```
===> Installing for autoconf-wraper-xxxx
===> Generating temporary packing list
===> Checking if devel/autoconf-wrapper already installed
ln: /usr/local/bin/autoconf: file exists
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/local/devel/autoconf-wrapper
```


----------



## crsd (May 22, 2010)

That's not a check actually, just ln throwing error about file already existing.

If it only happens with `ln`, try overriding it:
	
	



```
env LN='/bin/ln -f' make install
```
.


----------



## ondra_knezour (May 22, 2010)

crsd said:
			
		

> That's not a check actually, just ln throwing error about file already existing.



I got it just after my post 




> If it only happens with `ln`, try overriding it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tried with *alias* command, didn't works. Your solution seems to be the right one, works for one port, now trying `# portmaster -a` which brings up many such ports as dependencies, looks good.

Thanks for your advice.


----------

